# Long time lurker says Hello!



## KenpoMD (Jun 18, 2006)

I've been lurking here off and on for over a year now so I thought I should say hello! If nothing else it will get rid of that bar at the top begging me to start posting.

I've been studying the martial arts for a little while now, but always seem to gravitate back towards kenpo. There seems to be a lot of knowledgeable kenpoists around here and so that's why I've been hanging around trying to siphon off any knowledge that I can. 

I'm a medical resident working more than I ever thought possible and training less than I wish (but then aren't we all?). I'm somewhat new to the whole idea of these internet forums so I apologize in advance for the blunders I'll inevitably make.

Thanks for letting me listen in and who knows maybe I'll eventually come up with something to contribute!

John


----------



## arnisador (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Kacey (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome and glad to have you here on MT
Terry


----------



## Swordlady (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Glad you finally decided to join us.


----------



## KenpoMD (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone! Any fellow kenpo practitioneers here in Arizona?


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------



## MJS (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## bobster_ice (Jun 19, 2006)

Glad to see that you decided to speak,lol.

Welcome, I hope to speak to you in the near future.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 19, 2006)

Well it's about time! 
Welcome out of lurkdom and to posting. Enjoy!!! :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess (Jun 19, 2006)

Great to have you out of Lurkdom 
Enjoy ~!

~Tess


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Doc!


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!

Mr. Dennis Conatser, is based out of Scottsdale I believe.   He occasionally takes time off from being cool :supcool: to post here as GoldenDragon.  

Happy posting and see ya in the Kenpo forums


----------



## Lisa (Jun 19, 2006)

Welcome!  Now that you have broken the ice...the rest comes really easy


----------



## kelly keltner (Jun 19, 2006)

welcome


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

Greetings ans welcome to MT!


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 5, 2006)

KenpoMD said:
			
		

> I'm a medical resident working more than I ever thought possible and training less than I wish (but then aren't we all?).
> 
> John



Hello John!  Welcome!  :wavey:

You say you are a medical resident.  Just curious, what is your area of medical specialty?

- Ceicei


----------



## Kreth (Jul 6, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KenpoMD (Aug 5, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hello John! Welcome! :wavey:
> 
> You say you are a medical resident. Just curious, what is your area of medical specialty?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
Thanks for the welcome everybody. Sorry, Ceicei, I must have missed this post -- I wasn't trying to ignore you. 

My area of specialty is internal medicine. With that said I spend a lot of time studying different areas as a resident in order to become a better internist. Last month was cardiology and this month is emergency medicine.


----------



## michelle_gonzales74 (Aug 14, 2006)

:lurk: 

welcome from a fellow ex-lurker!! :uhyeah:


----------

